# Are you considering downsizing?



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

With the price of gas, is anyone considering switching to more fuel-efficient vehicle? 

If so, what car would you choose?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

No...my vehicle has been paid off for over 9 years, so it would take a hell of a lot of gas savings for me to see any financial advantage.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

I actually went to a Ford Focus last year, and kicking around 30-32 MPG.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

I am buying a Hummer H1..............


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

A fully loaded Vespa baby!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Switched one of our cars to a Focus a couple of years ago and use it often now. Not a bad car.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*

**HERE COMES THE 'SMART' CAR...*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Smart car does not look very safe.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I bought a motorcycle last year. much better mileage than my f150 or explorer.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: Smart Car...LMAO when I saw this on Maine Turnpike Thursday.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

screamineagle said:


> I bought a motorcycle last year. much better mileage than my f150 or explorer.


unfortunately you can't ride it year round inch:


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Doing my errands on my new bicycle! (geeky, I know- no need to tell me!)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> unfortunately you can't ride it year round inch:


I always rode mine year round


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

CJIS said:


> Smart car does not look very safe.


This is my hesitation on the Hybrids, maybe in a few years they'll be more sturdy. When I finally drive my long paid off car into the ground, I will look into a Hyrbid, but I'm still getting decent mileage. It doesn't make good fiscal sense right now to have a car payment just to spend less $$$ on fuel.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I already switched, I was driving a Yukon and getting about 10 miles to the gallon. I bought an AUDI A6, much better on gas,and has all wheel drive for the winter, very pleased so far.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

cmagryan said:


> - Doing my errands on my new bicycle! (geeky, I know- no need to tell me!)


As long as you're not out trying to buy a new 52 inch plasma, you're probably getting in some good exercise.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

nope. im 2.5yrs from paying off my truck and after that, well it might be nice to not have a car payment for a spell.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I got rid of my 5 speed manual Ford F250 V-10 Triton, which got 1,000 feet to the gallon, for something a little more economical.......


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

hahaha is that you in the car?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

WaterPistola said:


> unfortunately you can't ride it year round inch:


true, but riding it when I can still saves money, and its a hell of a lot funner.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I am waiting for more people to downsize, so i may keep my Mustang. As more people downsize the consumption will decrease therefore(maybe) the price will decrease as there will be more gas for ME.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

You can't get me out of my 10 mpg truck. I need a truck and I don't make enough to afford a second vehicle, not that I have the room in my driveway for one. If anything I would be better off saving up $6-7,000 and drop in a new 20 mpg engine than spending $20,000+ on a new truck.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bigger is better..... I'm contemplating a new Tundra Crewmax or Sequoia.
Although the H2 is awfully appealing...


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Talk about a size 14 carbon footprint, The wife and I own 3 vehicles, Plus my company car makes 4 ++ my Boat +++ my Bike ++++ assorted gas gulping lawn implements ... they can all go away but there ain't no friggin way I'm given up my Z-71, not now not ever...


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.ecogeek.org/content/view/659/

How about this one. The "aircar" runs on, you guessed it, compressed air. I saw a show about it on the discovery channel. Of course, if you get hit by a stiff breeze your in trouble...


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I absolutely love my truck. As a homeowner, I can't imagine being without a truck, plus my truck is paid off. I am, however, getting a very cool Vespa this week! :rock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> ...I am, however, getting a very cool Vespa this week!


Cuffy, you know I love ya kid, but _Vespa_ and _Cool_ are 2 words that are most definitely mutually exclusive...

Scooters haven't been cool since the Second Battle of Hastings circa 1964, when the Brighton shore turned blood red..


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

What the hell is that??


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Stopped at a gas station to fill the Tundra & a couple gas cans, it was Marshal Law at the pumps the other day..


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Cuffy, you know I love ya kid, but _Vespa_ and _Cool_ are 2 words that are most definitely mutually exclusive...
> 
> Scooters haven't been cool since the Second Battle of Hastings circa 1964, when the Brighton shore turned blood red..


LOL, at least I'm gettin' one that's highway legal - not one of those teeny-tiny ones! Besides, the residual from my injuries makes it more difficult to get on & off a traditional motorcycle.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mozzarella said:


> Stopped at a gas station to fill the Tundra & a couple gas cans, it was Marshal Law at the pumps the other day..


How many gallons does yours take Mozzy? Which year BTW?
I'm looking at the new Crewmax and I cant believe its only a 26 gallon tank.
I'll be filling up 3 times a week now...:NO:



adroitcuffs said:


> ...Besides, the residual from my injuries makes it more difficult to get on & off a traditional motorcycle.


Yeah, but I bet you still look good when you do... 



DEVIL DOG aka WARCHILD said:


> This will be my next truck...who want's to crash some ambers?


That is sweet...
I'm not a huge Mopar fan, but that Ram is nice...
I'd like to see larger rims and another 3" in lift though.:BNANA:


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

The way I figure is, I worked hard for it, I drive it like I stole it, I fill it when it gets near empty. Whether it's 2 wheels or 4, John Deer or Harley. Commute suck? Move closer or fill'er up.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> That is one hell of a sweet ride my friend.


I agree....I'd just like to know more about it.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

It wasn't the same exact model but I saw one of those being painted at a shop on Canterbury St. in Worcester a couple years ago when I worked out there. It made the Ford F-350 Super Duty rack body I was using look like a toy.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I agree....I'd just like to know more about it.


Delta,

it's an internationl CXT. International trucks has a line of 3 supersized Pickups.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm trading in the wife's Expidition and getting her a broom for the comute

:jestera:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Tuna said:


> I'm trading in the wife's Expidition and getting her a broom for the comute.


No sugar for you tonight.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy Monster Truck!


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

My rig is up six inches with 35's. Tomorrow it is going up another three inches and the 38's are going on. Screw the gas prices! My rig is paid for and it's cheaper to pay the $$ for gas than go buy a brand new rig.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Inspector said:


> Re: Smart Car...LMAO when I saw this on Maine Turnpike Thursday.


LMAO...so perfect for me....


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And now as it sits today.
> 
> 2 1/2 ton rockwell axels, cummins turbo deisel....52" michlin MXT tires.


Has your buddy ever heard of Sigmund Freud?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I downsized to the T several months ago. I'll start driving again if and when these crazy gas prices go down.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wheres the elevator for those trucks ?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I actually went to a Ford Focus last year, and kicking around 30-32 MPG.


Focus? Good Man! I downsized to one during my senior year of college. For $8,000.00 and that many miles to the gallon (in addition to buying American), you can't beat it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm keeping my current car with 145K on the clock, and will be dropping a 'new' engine in it this summer with 100K less miles on it, and oh yeah, a supercharger. ;-)

Same displacement though, and with a newer cleaner engine, I have a feeling my mileage will actually go up.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

frank said:


> and oh yeah, a supercharger. ;-)


Nice! What engine?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Just an FYI, I opened a new checking account at a Sovereign Bank a few months ago and they sent me a 100 dollar Exxon gas card....


----------

